# Uberhaus fixtures. Need to rant.



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm finishing a house, that a plumber had just hacked and got fired.. sorry gc did some of the plumbing, other plumber just gouged the home owner, but both fired nevertheless. None of the rough in for fixtures was done right which doesn't help. The other non-help is the freaking homeowner has bought all Uberhaus products. Junk.. f'n junk. One piece toilets.. nightmare. And bathtub, uses a flex hose to connect drain to trap. Anyway, to keep it short. F Uberhaus. Thanks Rona on keeping it Canadian, love how I need to read Mandarin to understand the packaging. Cheers.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds exactly like my day crazy . For real same situation and same Uburhaus junk .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like a life time of repeat call backs ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never heard of that, is it supposed to be high end?


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

its [email protected] if you see it run ... if it catches you anyway... NO WARRANTY if customer supplied...


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolute garbage, looks high-end, but complete junk. Can't believe they are even allowed to sell this.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Yo pig skin, I get my buddies asking me to come over and change out there sinks, strainers and taps every so often.what I let them know before I go there is ya I don t mind helping you out free of charge but if you have Rona **** the price is double.! 

After they here that I am usually buying the material from a reputable dealer then paid for all my service


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

You think Uberhaus is crap...You should install Ikea plumbing fixtures!
People buy it and for some reason expect you to warranty it....No Thanks!


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

we tried to install an uberhaus toilet once. and tried. and tried. we ended up calling it the space toilet, told the customer to return the toilet and installed one of hours. 

It just didn't work!


----------

